# DMD-2 faceplate upgrade.



## tdukes (Mar 12, 2019)

Before and after. I guess it's kind of lame not to get a new enclosure.  This turned out to be a little more work than I thought. I had to redrill the hole for the led and enlarge the ones for the pots. I drilled out the hole in the faceplate so I could use the led bezel.


----------



## Iceman53 (Mar 12, 2019)

Did you buy that face-plate or make it yourself?


----------



## tdukes (Mar 12, 2019)

Its this faceplate: https://www.pedalpcb.com/product/dmd2-faceplate/


----------



## Iceman53 (Mar 13, 2019)

tdukes said:


> Its this faceplate: https://www.pedalpcb.com/product/dmd2-faceplate/


Thanks.  My bad.  Didn't realize there were faceplates available from pedalpcb.  I guess the 'pedalpcb' on the faceplate should have been a clue.


----------



## tdukes (Mar 13, 2019)

Too bad he only has a few. I have started screenprinting, but I would still get a faceplate for the octagon and module 8 since they have so many features.


----------



## zgrav (Mar 13, 2019)

If you don't like the new faceplate on your original box you can also paint the box a glossy black or glossy silver  No need to switch to a new box.


----------

